
Asimov's 2019 predictions: fiction or fact? - MrXOR
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46736024
======
MrXOR
Asimov predicted that children would no longer need teachers, other than to
"inspire curiosity", learning everything they needed to know from computers at
home.

